# ........noob question on turbos...



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ive been looking at alot of you guys' setups on here, and other cars too. and i always thought the purpose of a turbo was to suck air out the exhaust ports, and push it out faster. but ive seen alot of piping around the areas of the intake mani, and even the maf..........why?



told ya, n00b question. but i figure if im eventually gonna own a sr20det powered car, i need to start learning somewhere......


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.howstuffworks.com


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

There is a reason why they call it "*forced induction *"...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/turbo.htm


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....nm, that answered my next question


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

that how stuff works is a cool site for the begginners to know the basics of what stuff does thanks guys


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

told ya, n00b question. but i figure if im eventually gonna own a sr20det powered car, i need to start learning somewhere...... [/B][/QUOTE] 

that girl ashley on your site is rather damn cute...she legal? LOL...

nice rigs too. bit of a LAN party geek myself. 9-fans (Antec LED fans) 3 cold-cathode lights, large window....1900+, 1280 MB of ram, lots and lots o-fun!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

lmao, yah, she is 

sweet, i havent found many, if anyone on here into LANs yet heh.


----------

